# Smiling hedgies :)



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Just wanted to share something that made me happy.









"I look like I'm up to something, don't I?"









"I is pretty"

As always, you are welcome to share your pictures as well. Have a good day!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awwww, they are adorable.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

PJM, you have the best pictures!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Awwww...i love the smiles! This made me smile too


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Made me smile also, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

So cute! Love the pearls on Zoey, she`s so elegant! :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The pearls are hilarious! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love it!!!  That pearl pic is too cute.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Both are way to cute and the pearl one is something special indeed.  
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What else is a lady to wear but pearls. :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love the way that your love for hedgies always shines through! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

adorable!

blurry, but anyway: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=3 ... 9058b2b161


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwe! It's a Smiling Sweetie! Adorable.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

super-cute photos. 
Every lady needs a string of pearls!


----------

